# Zettai Karen Children



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2009)

​


> It's the 21st century, and the number of ESPers continues to increase. They are active in the military, diplomacy, politics, and in other places. They hold the key for global competition. A country that controls ESP can control the world! However individuals who posses higher that Level 4 are less than 3% of the population. There are only three Level 7 people who have government contracts. These three are Kaoru, Aoi, and Shiho, ten-year old girls, who work for B.A.B.E.L. With the guidance of Kouichi, a twenty-year old genius, they catch criminals and evil ESPers.





So far, I'm loving the manga, the style of the manga and the story is great, along with the action as well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2009)

Hopefully so. I love the style of this manga, that's one of the thins that had me interested in reading it, other than the action itself.


----------



## EfrainMan (Jul 9, 2009)

WRY no love for this manga? One of the funniest out there. Especially the recent 4komas. WRRRRRRY?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

Tis what I was thinking. Lolicon powered bitches


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2009)

The series has been pretty decent. I'm especially liking the Junior High arc which has been pretty interesting given that the anime ended right before it's start.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 9, 2009)

Great manga I really enjoyed it.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 11, 2009)

this Manga has me in total fear that the evil future will come true



Especially now....Hyobou is up to something sinister...don't fall for it kaoru!


----------



## Spectre (Jul 11, 2009)

I was the first person to use characters from this series on OBD. 
(I read the series long before you guys.)
Hyobu Kyosuke. I kinda wanked him, but used him at the right moment. lol

Anyway, did you guys read series the mangaka made before? He made many series before this, notably Ghost Sweeper.(Kinda fun erotic series.)

I think he improved over many series.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 11, 2009)

Ghost sweeper is really fun, I like the mangaka sense of humor.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 12, 2010)

--
It's a shame this manga isn't very popular here. It's very good shounen IMO.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2010)

I love the series and wish there was more activity in the manga thread. The anime thread did fairly well when the series was airing, but the manga material is much more interesting, even the supplementary material is entertaining. 

I truly hope there's a second season to the anime. The OVA storyline was anime-only but included characters that weren't introduced into the anime and timeline-wise had Pandora's members as fully integrated students as well as Nai and Phantom's Daughter (w/ all her personalities). 

Oh, well, *goes off to read ch.230*


----------



## ZyX (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey I read the manga.  From chapter 1 to chapter 230 so far, it was wonderful seeing all the girls growing up into the beautiful young ladies you see right now. 


Also, lol, wut?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 12, 2010)

This is one of my favorite manga, this is so underrated 

Shiho is the just the best.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 12, 2010)

Cool! I thought this thread didn't exist, anyways really like this series it feels like the mangaka actually enjoys his work!

New chapter is out btw
CH.1 Translation


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2010)

ZyX said:


> Hey I read the manga.  From chapter 1 to chapter 230 so far, it was wonderful seeing all the girls growing up into the beautiful young ladies you see right now.
> 
> 
> Also, lol, wut?



Yeah, I couldn't pass up posting that image elsewhere here 

The whole deal with Phantom's daughter and all her personalities is so interesting, especially since it's having a direct effect on future events.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 12, 2010)

Just a heads up! The people who translate and scan this series are making another popularity contest for the 250th chapter!

Be sure to vote


----------



## Jugger (Sep 12, 2010)

I like this manga i can?t wait for next chapter this arc looks really intresting.


----------



## EfrainMan (Sep 13, 2010)

Hyoubu probably won't mess up the festival, but it looks like some people are gonna try...


----------



## son_michael (Sep 13, 2010)

EfrainMan said:


> Hyoubu probably won't mess up the festival, but it looks like some people are gonna try...



no he's gonna mess up the festival because he sent 2 pandora espers to get that girl form phantom and she's the girl's friend and part of the play their about to perform


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2010)

Good ole' Hyoubu couldn't go one day without wearing his school uniform getup xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2010)

Scan for ch.231 is now out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2010)

Scan for ch.232 is now out.


----------



## EfrainMan (Sep 30, 2010)

Shit's getting real now


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2010)

Did the Major bite off more than he could chew?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2010)

Scan for ch.233 is out now.


----------



## EfrainMan (Oct 8, 2010)

Ah the old illusion within another illusion. You'd think people would stop falling for that


----------



## son_michael (Oct 9, 2010)

I knew Hyobu would own her


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2010)

^It isn't over until it's over. I'm waiting to see if the tide will turn yet again....well once the break is over v_v


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2010)

Scan for ch.234 is out now.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Oct 17, 2010)

So the future continue to change, Yo is not dead


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2010)

So, does Kyosuke plan to take control of the other personalities now given that "Yuuri" has been taken down with that double illusion?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 17, 2010)

Not exactly what I expected....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2010)

Scan for ch.235 is out now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2010)

Another chapter has been released: Ch.236


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 1, 2010)

Good chapter. I wonder how long it would be till they openly turn hostile against each other (PANDRA and BABEL).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2010)

^Something tells me it won't be too much longer. But it's nice seeing them get along, even if it's only on the surface. 

Hopefully, Yuuri will be able to live a normal life for a short period w/o Phantom Daughter planning on executing her father's orders.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2010)

Scan for ch.237 has been released.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 11, 2010)

Its going to big mess when the action start


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, it was about time Touno and Hanai moved on to the next stage of their relationship, but I do wonder if that kiss really counts 

LOL, I wonder what's the angle for this latest arc? I doubt they could make a dent in Hyobu's diplomatic immunity with the ambassador being Muscle xDD


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Nov 11, 2010)

Touno and Hanai is still in denial after that kiss:taichou

Recruiting Momiji seems impossible unless it is a trap from pandra...again.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2010)

^I really wouldn't put it past PANDRA or Hyoubu.


----------



## EfrainMan (Nov 12, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> LOL, I wonder what's the angle for this latest arc? I doubt they could make a dent in Hyobu's diplomatic immunity with the ambassador being Muscle xDD


They could always just send some seasoned women to negotiate with him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2010)

But when push comes to shove, we all know Muscles can put on the "straight laced business man" facade on and it will probably charm most women even though it's just an act


----------



## EfrainMan (Nov 13, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> But when push comes to shove, we all know Muscles can put on the "straight laced business man" facade on and it will probably charm most women even though it's just an act


That's why I said "seasoned." There's some women out there that it's like waves upon the shore. 

Either way, ZA CHIRUDUREN shall be taking care of this shit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.238 is out now.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 18, 2010)

this plan looks like total failure


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2010)

Sakaki seems hesitant and Minamoto isn't the seducing type so I'm expecting major lulz next chapter.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol  guys got owned.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2010)

The guys seem to be caught going at Momiji's pace. Although her guard will probably stay up you can tell she's having a good time. Although, I wonder why she chose to hang out on Babel when they could have gone to numerous other locations?


----------



## Jugger (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice place she teleported them. Lol Feather found them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2010)

Damn, why did Bullet have to forget 

And it figures that Feather would interrupt their little date and just as we were finding out how Hyoubu's _family_ got started.


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2010)

^Thanks. Ive been following it for a while, stop at the student festival where Major "Killed" one of the personalities. Anyone feel the manga has sort of lost momentum after the time skip? Not enough esper battles and its too focused on Kaori. As lovely as Kaori is the thing the manga should be focusing on is all three and the current state of affairs of espers, instead its become _High School life with the Children_!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2010)

The series has gotten into a small rut but for some reason, I do enjoy this expanded cast moreso than what we had to work with pre-time skip. Focusing a bit more on the other characters rather than Kaoru most of the time should help a bit. 

Right now, I'm guessing Momiji might have a thing for Sakaki even if she does have an ulterior motive.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 13, 2010)

This chapter had funny ending.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one that notices it. Hasn't been as exciting recently and I generally don't care for the new characters or the expanded roles of the others (Yuri, Patty, etc.) while others like Wildcat and The Hound are pushed aside and also I'm afarid that too much of the Kaoru centric episode would diminish the team dynamic and push Shiho and Aoi down to side character status. I also notice that the art has gotten a little sloppy lately and this was primarily during the school festival arc, I hope Shiima doesn't get bored with it like with Ghost Sweeper Mikami and decides to wrap it up prematurelyy.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice ending. I wonder if that really was feather plan or just accident


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2010)

They were bound to kiss sooner or later. Feather just got things going, even if it was unintentional. And I'm starting to like the possibility of SakakixMomiji.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL...I didn't see that ending coming.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks for the updates kira, ill wait till its up for online reading


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 16, 2011)

wait is this over? why is everyone talking about a nice ending, wasnt expecting this one to end for a while. glad they finally released GSM here in the US though.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 17, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wait is this over? why is everyone talking about a nice ending, wasnt expecting this one to end for a while. glad they finally released GSM here in the US though.



huh?

manga is still ongoing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2011)

It's sad when Minamoto finds nostalgia in being abused by an esper like he was by Adam, but we all knew he'd find a way to reach him like he did with the girls. I just wonder what does Adam want to do that's worth taking on an army? It must be something frivolous which at age 10 can seem like something very important. Glad to see Minamoto is able to connect with him and start earning his trust so quickly. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> wait is this over? why is everyone talking about a nice ending, wasnt expecting this one to end for a while. glad they finally released GSM here in the US though.



whose everyone? The manga is still ongoing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2011)

two posts above both mention nice ending


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2011)

Minamoto sure knows how to make full use of an espers abilities. Just being with Adam for that little bit of time, he was able to fully assess his abilities and maximize it to its potential. He's a pretty dangerous guy in his own right. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> two posts above both mention nice ending



That post was in reference to Chapter 242's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kiss between Minamoto and Kaoru 


 not the series as a whole.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2011)

how old is karou at this point?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> how old is karou at this point?



Kaoru was 13 at the start of the Junior High portion of the series (Ch.138) and 14 as Ch.183 (The start of the storyline that revolves around her birthday).

And before you even say anything...
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Kiss was an accident. Minamoto was planning to kiss Feather but Kaoru inadvertently appeared right on top of feather and ended up kissing Minamoto xD


----------



## son_michael (Feb 24, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Kaoru was 13 at the start of the Junior High portion of the series (Ch.138) and 14 as Ch.183 (The start of the storyline that revolves around her birthday).
> 
> And before you even say anything...
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




yea but minamotto likes her a lot and the manga is making it look like their destined to be in love(kaoru's feelings are no longer competitive and she generally is crazy about him now}


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 25, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Kaoru was 13 at the start of the Junior High portion of the series (Ch.138) and 14 as Ch.183 (The start of the storyline that revolves around her birthday).
> 
> And before you even say anything...
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i dont particularly have a problem with anything done in anime manga/ but seeing the hoopla over something like kodom no jikan, and actual kiss might between such characters might get the author a little grief from some people


----------



## Destin (Jul 17, 2011)

Hmmm...I've paid attention to this series, but I wonder if people around here right now do.  Thought this was popular enough to get at least 2-3 people on this forum discussing it.  Let me test out the responses to see if it's worth the update for this.

Chapters up to 265 along with the Volume 26 omake are out.

JS Scans


"Did you read the secrets of a maiden!!?"  

Hmmm, that'd be a nice skill to have indeed. 


"Why do shonen manga these days... have so few characters with larger builds!?"

People like Kenshiro seem to be scarce these days.  O well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2011)

It's another one of those series that I read regularly but no one else seems to keep up with or at the very least want to discuss. 

I do find it ironic that as the series progresses into the storyline it's spending more and more of it's time in the past, most recently with Shiho's reliving her past first encounter with Kaoru and Aoi and now Kyosuke and Fujiko's past unfolding before us. 

I didn't think I'd enjoy these arcs as much as I am, but I'm glad I was proven wrong.


----------



## Goom (Jul 17, 2011)

I keep up with this series too lol.  It's interesting to see their past as well.  I'm looking forward to seeing where Kyosukes relationship with the captain started to go wrong in future chaps.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2011)

Ch.271-272 have been released.

And it looks like we'll be getting a special announcement in the next issue. 
I hope it's a second season to the anime and not a time skip filler OVA like last time


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2011)

Bumping this thread since I recently caught up with the series as late as last weekend during the holidays after putting it on hold. It's gotten slightly better and I like the fact that there has actually been some worthwhile development in the main plot now. Kaoru is still insufferable though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm still a bit hesitant in believing that Hyoubu's dead. He's played possum before.  I do wonder why Feather thought it was necessary to take in his memories and childhood form.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah he's definitely not dead, he's set on dying before the war actually start though. He did say that time had stopped for him years ago....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, Ch.287 is out now for those interested.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks! Almost forgot about it


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome. Have these guys caught up to the current chapters now?


----------



## son_michael (Jan 25, 2012)

It'll be interesting to see what feather does. Something I'm confused about though, is this all happening as part of a flashback or is this happening while the doctor and shiho are diving into someone who's not Hyoubu?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, Feather obviously didn't kill him, but something major went down and I can't wait to find out what happened.


----------



## rajin (Dec 2, 2013)

*366 is out Yeah, no its gone.
Yeah, no its gone.*


----------



## rajin (Sep 17, 2014)

*Zettai Karen Children 381 Raw  Chapter 20.*


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 27, 2014)

Can we get rid of this new guy already?


----------



## son_michael (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm confused, did the story go back to the past?


----------



## Millefeuille (Oct 21, 2014)

Dat hyoubu

Also new guy die already u r terrible.


----------



## rajin (Oct 29, 2014)

*Zettai Karen Children 387 Raw*
*Not from his perspective*


----------



## rajin (Dec 24, 2014)

*Zettai Karen Children 392 Raw*

*
Also chapter 10 is out.*


----------



## rajin (Feb 4, 2015)

*Zettai Karen Children 395 and 396 Raw*
*Source*

*Source*


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2015)

* Zettai Karen Children 398 Raw*
*Chapter 85*


----------



## rajin (May 20, 2015)

*Zettai Karen Children 406 Raw*

*Chapter 57*


----------



## rajin (May 27, 2015)

*Zettai Karen Children 407 Raw*
*Chapter 45*


----------



## rajin (Jul 1, 2015)

*Batoto link

Batoto link*


----------



## rajin (Jul 22, 2015)

*cutting himself

cutting himself

*Thanks Man . Hope to see some discussion Here .


----------



## rajin (Aug 5, 2015)

*cnet128 translation
*


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2015)

*Zettai Karen Children 416 Raw*

*Chapter 55.*


----------



## son_michael (Aug 26, 2015)

rajin said:


> *Link removed
> 
> Link removed
> 
> *Thanks Man . Hope to see some discussion Here .



What are your thoughts on the new Minamotto character? Honestly I don't like it...I think this is a way to get Kaoru to fall out of love with Minamotto and I don't want that to happen.

Also, he's way too suspicious.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 26, 2015)

Haven't liked the direction this manga has taken nor pace since the introduction of that new OC kid.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 26, 2015)

Millefeuille said:


> Haven't liked the direction this manga has taken nor pace since the introduction of that new OC kid.



Same, feels like a different manga really.


----------



## rajin (Sep 3, 2015)

*Chapter 90

*Well I am still way way behind and we are at chap 417 .


----------



## rajin (Oct 8, 2015)

*blitz shunsui
*


----------



## rajin (Oct 16, 2015)

*Zettai Karen Children 422 Raw*

*Chapter 55.5 (Omake)*


----------



## rajin (Oct 21, 2015)

*took no damage
*


----------



## rajin (Nov 5, 2015)

*Zettai Karen Children 424 Raw*
*Link*


----------



## Red Skull (Dec 2, 2015)

I just started this manga recently and I'm loving it

One of the few mangas where I cant find a single character I dislike


----------



## Millefeuille (Dec 3, 2015)

Red Skull said:


> I just started this manga recently and I'm loving it
> 
> One of the few mangas where I cant find a single character I dislike



Wait till you see the self-insert OC.


----------



## rajin (Dec 14, 2015)

*Prison School 200 translation*


----------



## rajin (Dec 18, 2015)

*Zettai Karen Children 429 Raw

* *Kingdom RAW 457*


----------



## rajin (Jan 9, 2016)

*Chapter 47*


----------



## rajin (Jan 21, 2016)

*He actually becomes a whole different kind of swagalicious beast altogether*


----------



## rajin (Jan 28, 2016)

*Chinese scans of 197*


----------



## rajin (Feb 4, 2016)

*Lillito specifically notes that he's gained new abilities in spite of the Daten they'd gathered AND the fact that As Nodt possessed his Bankai for some time*


----------



## rajin (Feb 11, 2016)

*Chapter 70*


----------



## rajin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Secondary link*


----------



## rajin (Apr 28, 2016)

*Chapter 122*


----------



## rajin (May 11, 2016)

Chapter 216


----------



## rajin (May 25, 2016)

Chapter 179


----------



## rajin (Jun 22, 2016)

English scan out!


----------



## son_michael (Jun 26, 2016)

Anyone think Hyoubu is gonna get taken over as well?


----------



## rajin (Jul 19, 2016)

Chapter 85

*Chapter 85*


----------



## rajin (Aug 31, 2016)

9


----------



## rajin (Sep 14, 2016)

Ichigo easily stopping a giant guard with huge muscles


----------



## rajin (Sep 28, 2016)

LINK

LINK


----------



## rajin (Oct 12, 2016)

Chapter's also on MF!


----------



## rajin (Nov 9, 2016)

']


----------



## rajin (Dec 14, 2016)

Chapter 48


----------



## rajin (Jan 11, 2017)

here


----------



## rajin (Jan 24, 2017)

Here.


----------



## rajin (Mar 2, 2017)

Chapter One Hundo


----------

